# Großer Koi gestorben....



## Ryu (13. Juli 2011)

hi...

hab gerade einen von meinen zwei Großen kois Tot aus dem Teich gefischt....

er war seit gestern morgen nicht mehr zu sehen,weswegen ich erst dachte der Rheier wars
doch eben wie ich raus bin schwamm er auf einmal tot im Teich....

er hat keine Verletzungen,keine haut veränderungen nur seine Kiemen waren nicht mehr rosa sondern schon grau,was ich mir denke was von der wärme her kommt...

Er war zwar schon immer etwas zurückhaltent und im gegensatz zu seinem gleich alten bruder kleiner wo ich mir aber dachte,"jeder Fisch ist anders"...

Es kam auch ziemlich plötzlich es war nicht so als ob er sich irgendwie gescheuert hat oä. das auf __ parasiten schliesen lässt....

auf jeden fall ein scheiss tag heute,sein bruder hat ihn die ganze zeit angestubst und ist um ihn herum geschwomen....

hoffe der Dicke hört nicht wieder auf zu fressen wie das letzte mal als die zwei getrennt waren.....


----------



## Vera44 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Großer Koi gestorben....*

Hallo Ryu!

Herzliches Beileid. Tut mir Leid mit Deinem Großen. Es ist schlimm wenn man ein Fischi verliert.


----------



## Tomke (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Großer Koi gestorben....*

Hallo Ryu,

auch von mir herzlichstes Beileid! Sollte man echt nicht glauben, daß man so an seinen Fischen hängt.
Muß seid kurzem auch einen betrauern...
Weiß der Geier, wer ihn rausgefischt hat!
An dem Abend haben wir mit ein paar Leuten gegrillt, hab noch die Jungs raten lassen, wieviele Fische im Teich sind und weiß daher 100%tig, daß er da noch da war. Ausgerechnet mein "Großer", den mir unser Freund extra noch zu den kleinen Schwarzen aus seinem Teich mitgegeben hat, damit wir wenigsten schon einen bunten haben... heul! Das es die Jungs waren, glaub ich nicht. Hatte auch immer ein wachsames Auge drauf.
Der Nachbarshund, ein SEHR verfressener Beagel, hat hektisch aus dem Teich getrunken, zwar nur ganz kurz, aber immerhin. Kann es sein, daß er dabei den Fisch verschluckt hat?? Die sind nämlich recht zutraulich und kommen immer an, weil sie auf Futter hoffen.
Unsere Katze war´s nicht, die hatte die ganze Nacht "Bettdienst" und interessiert sich nicht wirklich für die Fische.
Kann natürlich eine andere Katze gewesen sein. 
Auf jeden Fall war er am nächsten Tag weg. Hat mich selbst überrascht, wie weh das tut!  

War Deiner denn schon älter?
Kopf hoch,
Heike


----------



## olivia (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Großer Koi gestorben....*

Oooohhhhhh,dass kann wirklich weh tun...
Irgendwie hängt man an seinen Fischen. Ich habe auch schon einen Fisch verloren und habe 3 Tage trauern müssen.
Herzliches Beileid Ryu und Kopf hoch...gehört nun mal zum Leben...auch wenn es sich hart anhört.


----------



## witch127 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Großer Koi gestorben....*

Heike, es steht schon da.... "Großer" Koi gestorben.

Tut mir wirklich leid! Ich kann mir vorstellen, wie es da in Dir aussieht! Ist eben schon was anderes als ein __ Goldfisch.
Aber an was ist er gestorben? Da würde ich erst mal forschen, nicht dass sich die Anderen evtl. noch anstecken.


----------



## Ryu (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Großer Koi gestorben....*

@Tomke

Danke erst mal für dein Mitgefühl und mein Beileid zum Verschwundenen Fisch!
Ja der war mindestens schon 8 Jahre alt habe ihn und seinen Bruder vor Zwei Monaten aus einem Mini teich gerettet, er war auch um einiges kleiner,zurückhaltender und scheuer als sein großer Bruder,aber das ich jetzt sagen könnte das er sich die letzte zeit merkwürdig benommen hat war nicht. Er wurde gestern Morgen das letzte mal gesehen dann war er für über einen Tag nicht zu sehen,hatte ihn heute dann überall gesucht. Unter der Seerose,im __ Schilf,im überdachten verbindungsstück der zwei Teiche und bin mal vorsichtig mit dem Kächer im ganz Tiefen (knappe 2m) langgefahren doch er war nicht zu finden.Da dachte ich schon ihn hätte doch ein Rheier geholt und als ich dann abends wieder raus bin um den Müll weg zuschaffen und zum Teich Rüberblickte Trieb er auf einmal Tot auf dem teich.... sehr Mysteriös!!

Vor allem da er keine Flecken,Hautveränderungen,Löcher/Biss spuren o.ä. hatte und die Kiemen ausser das sie nicht mehr Rosa waren (weis ja nicht wie lange er dann schon wirklich tot war) ganz normal aussahen...

Habe direkt das wasser getestet aber die werte sind ok und die anderen fische im Teich sind agil und ganz normal,vorallem da ich mir denk wenn es ein Parasit o.ä. ist das die ganzen Jungtiere (von kaum sichtbar bis 5cm) doch eher symptome aufzeigen oder Sterben müssten als das zweit Größte tier im teich das viele Jahre mit wenig platz in nem kleinen Teich überlebte,oder???

Is auf jedenfall alles zum heulen hoffe wie gesagt nur das der Dicke jetzt nicht aus einsamkeit auch noch stirbt.......


----------



## Zermalmer (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Großer Koi gestorben....*

Hallo Ryu,
auch mein Beileid zu dem Verlust!


Ryu schrieb:


> ...hatte ihn heute dann überall gesucht. Unter der Seerose,im __ Schilf,im überdachten verbindungsstück der zwei Teiche und bin mal vorsichtig mit dem Kächer im ganz Tiefen (knappe 2m) langgefahren doch er war nicht zu finden.Da dachte ich schon ihn hätte doch ein Rheier geholt und als ich dann abends wieder raus bin um den Müll weg zuschaffen und zum Teich Rüberblickte Trieb er auf einmal Tot auf dem teich.... sehr Mysteriös!!


Das mit dem "Fische immer oben treiben" gab's doch hier auch schon Diskussionen...
Und je nach Gegebenheit, kann er ja auch mal irgendwo fest hängen. Und es entstehen mitunter erst später im Körper Gase, die zum Auftreiben des Körpers führen.

Ich drücke mal die Daumen, dass die restliche Besatzung, und im speziellen der andere Rettungsfall, nicht in mitleidenschaft gezogen werden.

Was die "Geselligkeit" angeht....
ich habe bei mir im Teich beobachtet, dass die zwei Großen sowie die zwei Kleinen gelegentlich 'zusammen abhängen' oder gemeinsam "Unternemungen machen"... 
Dann ist mal wieder eine Phase, in der alle im Schwarm mit den Goldis schwimmen oder auch mal "allein da stehen"...
Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der andere genau das Verhalten zeigt, was Du eingangs erwähnt hast.


----------



## mcreal (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Großer Koi gestorben....*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> Was die "Geselligkeit" angeht....
> ich habe bei mir im Teich beobachtet, dass die zwei Großen sowie die zwei Kleinen gelegentlich 'zusammen abhängen' oder gemeinsam "Unternemungen machen"...
> Dann ist mal wieder eine Phase, in der alle im Schwarm mit den Goldis schwimmen oder auch mal "allein da stehen"...
> Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn der andere genau das Verhalten zeigt, was Du eingangs erwähnt hast.



Diese Beobachtung habe ich bei meinem Neubesatz auch schon gemacht.
Die 3 kleinen machen tagsüber ihr Ding für sich.Nutzen auch ihr Versteck im Teich gemeinsam,während der größere meißt tagsüber allein abhängt.
Abends,sind sie alle zusammen unterwegs.


----------



## Tomke (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Großer Koi gestorben....*

Hallo Ryu,
daß Du die beiden erst vor Kurzem gerettet hast macht es noch tragischer.
Vielleicht lag es ja auch irgendwie an dem Umzug? Nur so´ne Idee. Vielleicht zuviel Streß oder so.
Soll um Gottes Willen kein Vorwurf sein, manchmal ist das Leben unfair.
Dem Bruder alles Gute,

Heike


----------



## Ryu (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Großer Koi gestorben....*

Hi, kann erst mal berichten das es allen anderen Fischen soweit gut geht und das der Großer Bruder von dem Verstorbenen Koi Normal frisst und sich auch so ganz normal verhällt


Gruß Martin


----------



## Tomke (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Großer Koi gestorben....*

Hallo Martin,
das ist gut! Dann scheint ja sonst alles in Ordnung.
:beten

Alles Gute, Heike


----------

